# Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 in CSOL 2014



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Dear all,

I received positive assessment result from ACS as Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 with 6 years of experience. My total score is now 55. My IELTS score is Overall:7.0, 7.5,7,6.5,6.5. Could anyone please give me an idea about the following questions.

1. Will this occupation include in any CSOL?
2. Which state will be good for this occupation?
3. IELTS minimum 6.5 is enough for get nomination or it require a better score?


Hope to listen from you soon.


----------



## bond_bhai (Jan 26, 2012)

They have not removed any occupations from the CSOL or SOL, see this thread : http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sol-2014-announced-no-occupation-removed.html

I guess you need to do your own research as to which state is good for you. It very subjective. Check this website : ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia Skilled Visa and input your code. This will give you all the details reg which state's offer sponsorship, what conditions apply and what IELTS scores each state require.

All the best.


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply. I am just worried about whether I will get a chance to apply for a SS or not.


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

msdaus said:


> Thank you very much for your reply. I am just worried about whether I will get a chance to apply for a SS or not.


Well according to the Site given above: You may be in a bit of hot water as Only Three states can sponsor 263111, these are VIC (Requires 7.0 in each module of IELTS), SA (Special conditions apply, meaning you need to be resident there as a student or something) and NT (Requires Job Offer) ...

Do investigate further ...


----------



## msdaus (Jun 14, 2014)

I am thinking about 1st July, 2014. Hope, all the states will change their sponsorship criteria.


----------



## Deepmanku (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi,
I want to apply 489 Regional for obtain 10 points from WA,
what are the procedure to apply to WA.
Please guide me..
thx


----------



## mikins (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi,

I would like to know,

Can EOI submit with 55 Score ?

As per my ACS assessment, my current experience is 7 years, 2 Months 

Experience - 10 Points
Age - 30 Points (Till January 2015)
Education - 15 Point
IELTS - 0 Point ( Each section band 6.0 or above)

To get additional 5 points for Experience, I need to work for another 10 months (May 2015) and my Age 33 completing on January 2015.


Is it good to submit EOI in advance ? As website says it is valid for 2 years. 

Will they reduce 5 points of my age after January 2015 ?


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

You could also make an attempt for a score of 8 in all IELTS modules - This will fetch you an additional 10 points for superior english.

Takes some practice, but achievable. And the time taken will be shorter than the 12 week wait period being reported for State nomination.


----------



## sk2014 (Apr 7, 2014)

fullerms said:


> Takes some practice, but achievable. And the time taken will be shorter than the 12 week wait period being reported for State nomination.


That is easy to say but not achievable for someone to move from band 6 to band 8 so quickly.


----------



## fullerms (Oct 27, 2013)

sk2014 said:


> That is easy to say but not achievable for someone to move from band 6 to band 8 so quickly.


I went from 6.5 in writing to an 8, so I speak from experience. I was in the same situation as the OP, I needed 10 more points to qualify for 189.

My first attempt at IELTS was on 8 March, and I scored 6.5 in writing and above 8 in the other modules. Booked the next available slot which was 5th April 2014, and started practicing. My latest score is in my signature.

The purpose of this forum is to encourage others to clear hurdles and reach their goal, so lets stay positive eace:


----------



## msmiranda (Jun 20, 2014)

msdaus said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I received positive assessment result from ACS as Computer Network and System Engineer 263111 with 6 years of experience. My total score is now 55. My IELTS score is Overall:7.0, 7.5,7,6.5,6.5. Could anyone please give me an idea about the following questions.
> 
> ...


hi there! Congratulations in passing the assessment. I am also just about to apply for assessment on the same skill Computer Network and System Engineer 263111. Would you mind sharing how you formatted your work reference and how many years is your actual experience? I got a suitable assessment last time for System Manager NEC but this is not part of the SOL so it won't be sufficient for visa application. I am planning to simplify my work experience so that it fits the 263111 skill and hoping you can share some tips for me 

By the way, I'm planning to apply for regional sponsored visa 489. Thanks in advance and good luck on your visa application.


----------



## remyx (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi fullerms,

Just like to enquire, did you go with or without a job? Did you went through the whole process of the application by yourself?


----------

